# ISO Dessert Recipes, Quick and Easy



## liliedu13 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi, i would like an idea of deserts easy and quicly thank you


----------



## CraigC (Jun 4, 2016)

The link I gave you in the other thread has recipes for deserts. But here is a direct link for the desert recipes.

Desserts, Sweets & Cookies & Candy - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------

